# Best Cleaner/brush for Alcantara seats



## seamansam (Jul 24, 2009)

What is the best stuff to use to look after my Alcantara sport seats?
Is there a brush or cleaner i should be using
Anyone recommend anything
Thanx


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i don't think cleaners are reccomended tbh. most just wipe them down with a damp cloth (with water) AFAIK


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I would advise using a weak dilution of an Interior cleaner, rather than APC, the Interior Cleaner is a little more suited to the Suede, rather than APC which is a little strong.

A few tools you will need to get hold of (If you don't already have them):

- Interior Cleaner (Autoglym Interior Cleaner is very good, or any other product such as Chemical Guys Fabric Clean etc) 
- A soft bristle brush, I use a Nail Brush from Sainsbury's, it must have very soft bristles
- Lint free microfibres, its very important they are 100% lint free, as any lint in the Suede is there for good unless you want to spend an hour hoovering it out. 
- Hoover

Lightly hoover Suede before cleaning, then spray your Interior Cleaner onto a microfibre, and very gently aggitate working on a small section at a time, trying not to product foam. Use the brush to 'move to the pile' so that you clean right down deep into the fabric. Buff with another dry microfibre to remove any fabric cleaner residue, then re-hoover. 

If you have a 'bobbling' effect, grab a cheap disposable razor and gently shave off the 'bobbles'.

HTH,

Gaz


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

You could be the first to buy Race Glaze Alcantara Cleaner - phone me for details !
(Its not launched until next week)


----------



## astormatt (Jan 31, 2009)

Have you tried the Race Glaze out yet, is it better than the Swisvax cleaner? How much is the RRP? or cant you tell me yet?


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Its a proven product already, not compared it to SW product, but its £9.99 for 250ml spray bottle. Theirs is £25 !!
Not much left to 'launch' now !


----------



## astormatt (Jan 31, 2009)

Excellent i will be ordering some then when its out :thumb:


----------

